# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Tran norweski dla dzieci

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do Was pytanie, tzn do tych które mają dzieci  :Wink: 

Czy ktoras z was podawala tran norweski dziecku?
Czy rzeczywiscie jest taki dobry, uodparnia i zapobiega wielu chorobom?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podawałam swojemu dziecku tran norweski o aromacie cytrynowym, bogaty w kwasy tłuszczowe , witaminę A D i E. 
Myśle że to prawda co piszą w internecie, że wzmacnia odporność , zapobiega chorobom oczu, serca i chroni organizm przed krzywica i osteoporozą.

Ponadto poprawia pamięć i koncentrację. 

Może cudów nie ma, ale zawsze coś tam pomaga.

----------


## Ania

A od którego roku życia mozna podawać dziecku?

W aptece powiedziano mi że od 1 roku, a na ulotce jest napisane że od 3 roku życia.

----------


## Lidzia

Tran podobnież sam w sobie w niewielkich ilościach można już od młodego wieku dziecku podawać, u nas akurat tak wypadło że córcia miała niecałe 3 latka jak zaczęliśmy podawać i tak od dłuższego czasu, stwierdzam, że mniej przeziębień u dziecka to zdecydowana zaleta tego. Nie ma mowy o żadnych kapsułkach więc zostaje ten norweski do picia o smaku cytrynowym bo ten jakoś jej "idzie" :-))) Także ja polecam, tym bardziej, że nie jest drogi (u siebie w łódzkiej aptece za grosze za tran mollers płaciłam coś kole 25zł ostatnio) a butelka jest wydajna i starcza na długo. Myślę, że to dobry dodatek na co dzień dla dziecka aby wzmocnić jego odporność, prócz samego tranu w sobei jest tam sporo witamin np. A i D, do tego kwasy omega-3.

----------


## Hebanny

Uważajcie na tran firmy Gal, moje dizecko miało przez niego powikłania !

----------


## Karola12

Ja podaje. Czy pomaga?  trudno jednoznacznie powiedzieć. Nie jest to lekarstwo wiec nie leczy ale wspomaga organizm. Na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Cyanide

Ja zamiast tranu, wolę podawać dzieciakom probiotyk Dicoflor Complex. Według mnie działa on o wiele bardziej skutecznie niż tran. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z jego działania, bo chociaż większość w szkole tylko kicha, to moich pociech nic nie bierze  :Smile:

----------


## jurek77

Trudno mi ocenić działanie tego transu, ale moim dzieciom go podaję.

----------


## nikoa

tran norweski jest bardzo dobry, polecam ten z Gala (dobra jakość za rozsądne pieniądze, do tego odpowiednie dla dziecka dawkowanie - nie musi za dużo łykać syropu). Wzmacnia odporność, dobrze działa na oczy, krążenie. Same plusy z podawania  :Smile:

----------


## Patryk86

Taki tran jest suplementem diety, wzbogaca ją w kwasy omega-3 EPA i DHA raczej w niewielkich ilościach. Ważny jest dla rozwoju intelektualnego dziecka, i to zostało potwierdzone. Jednak nie zapobiega przeziębieniu i grypie.

----------


## astronomia

Tran na pewno potrzebny jest do prawidłowego rozwoju i dojrzewania kory mózgowej, dlatego warto go dziecku podawać. Co nie znaczy, że dorosły nie może. Ja osobiście łykam kapsułki Gala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez słyszałam o tym tranie z GAL. Chyba się jutro przejde po  ten z aromatem cytrynowym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z manuka jest dobry i skuteczny. moje dzieciaki juz sie nawet do niego przyzwyczaiły

----------


## sis

moim z kolei jednak bardziej podpasował ten tran z arometem z GAL. No ale wiadomo, akżdy lubi coś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tran od zawsze był jest i będzie dobry. Nie tylko wspomaga odporność, ale też zapobiega krzywicy, dba o wzrok, o nasze szare komórki. Warto pić regularnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie dzieciaki piją tran od mniej więcej pierwszego roku życia. Tu już nie chodzi wyłącznie o wzmacnianie odporności, ale o wpływ tranu na stale rozwijający się mózg dziecka, wpływ na oczy. Też pijemy Gala, bo jest jednym z tańszych tranów na rynku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaje dzieciom tran nie tylko ze względu na wzmocnienie systemu odpornościowego. Tran ma przecież szereg innych prozdrowotnych właściwości (wzmacnia wzrok, zęby, kości, usprawnia procesy zachodzące w mózgu etc.). Warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybierając tran trzeba uważać bo mogą się w nim znajdować spore ilości metali ciężkich...

----------


## EwaEwart

Może i warto, ale powiem szczerze, że właśnie jakość tych tranów pozostawia wiele do zyczenia. Poza tym dzieciaki ich nie znoszą ze względu na zapach i smak. Są inne rozwiązania, bogata dieta, warzywa, owoce, ruch, słońce. Ja dodatkowo dla dzieci stosuję suplementację Bobikiem D, żeby właśnie podnieść odporność, żeby dziecko miało odpowiedni poziom tej witaminy.

----------


## merry

Moja rodzina od paru lat pije tran mollersa. Uważam ze jest bardzo dobry, ponieważ mniej chorujemy i dodatkowo zawiera witaminę D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście wolę podawać olej z wątroby rekina-ecomer junior. Zawiera dużą ilość witamin i jest w formie bardzo smacznych żelków. Dzieciaki go uwielbiają.

----------


## jelenka

Moja siostra podaje swojemu dziecku kwasy omega 3 w kapsułkach. Są chętniej przyjmowane niż tran w płynie. Są bez zapachu, więc tak nie odrzucają jak tran.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaję ecomer junior. Dzięki temu jaki ma skład długotrwale wzmacnia odporność dziecka.

----------


## Niemilka

U nas tylko cytrynowy mollers przechodzi. Moje dzieci mają 3 i 7 lat i oboje go chętnie piją. Z innymi bywało różnie, młodszy nie chciał kapsułek, starszy jeszcze łykał, ale to dla niego takie nudy, że woli jednak coś słodszego w syropie. No i zaczęłam ten cytrynowy tran kupować.

----------


## jelenka

próbowałam sama tego tranu cytrynowego i sorry ale dla mnie to jest obrzydliwe. Sama chemia i zero czegokolwiek przyjemnego w tym tranie. Nie smakuje mi to ani trochę i szczerze mówiąc dziecku bym tego nie podała. Zdecydowanie wolę omega 3 w kapsułkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio natrafiłam w aptece na ecomer junior smakowy. Dziecku smakuję znacznie lepiej niż tran w płynie

----------


## megiwielka

[QUOTE=jelenka;179999]próbowałam sama tego tranu cytrynowego i sorry ale dla mnie to jest obrzydliwe. Sama chemia i zero czegokolwiek przyjemnego w tym tranie. Nie smakuje mi to ani trochę i szczerze mówiąc dziecku bym tego nie podała. Zdecydowanie wolę omega 3 w kapsułkach.

Spróbuj tranu mollersa o smaku owocowym moja starsza córka lubi go pić. Jednak hitem dla młodszej corki jest mollers omega 3 żelki owoocowe bardzo je lubi. Zawieraja witaminę d ktora lepiej przyswaja wapń i fosfor w organizmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.

----------


## V&M

Kwasy tłuszczowe Omega-3 to nie tylko odporność. EPA i DHA zawarte w Omega-3 wpływają również na wzrok, rozwój mózgu oraz prawidłowe funkcjonowanie emocjonalne i poznawcze. Jest to bezpośrednio powiązane z szybkim rozwojem mózgu w dzieciństwie. W szczególności polecam Children's DHA od Nordic Naturals ponieważ oferuje odpowiednią dawkę Omega-3 oraz maksymalną wchłanialność dzięki zastosowaniu formy trójglicerydowej.

----------


## bertulina

Moje dzieciaki tez uwielbiają te żelki mollers, to chyba jedyna forma tranu jaka im przypasowała, żelki są pyszne, łatwo je dziecku podać i są bardzo dobre w smaku, nie czuć rybą

----------


## Pan Biolog

> My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.


Dużą zawartością kwasów Omega-3?! Ten preparat ma tylko 15mg kwasu EPA i 65mg kwasu DHA, czyli praktycznie tyle co nic!! 

Children's DHA w płynie marki Nordic Naturals ma dla porównania 170mg kwasu EPA i 255mg kwasu DHA. Dodatkowo stosunek tych kwasów jest ustalony tak, aby jak najbardziej efektywnie wpływać na rozwój dziecka. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze naturalna forma trójglicerydowa tego preparatu, dzięki której wchłania się niemal całkowicie. Te wszystkie tanie "traniki" są w formie estrów etylowych które w praktyce wchłaniają się w ok. 30%. Dodatkowo jak wszystkie produkty Nordica jest bez GMO, posiada NATURALNY aromat i jest przebadany laboratoryjnie dla zapewnienia czystości i świeżości.

Kosztuje więcej niż te wszystkie Ecomery czy Mollersy ale przynajmniej jest naprawdę skuteczny. 
Pamiętajcie, że zdrowie zarówno Wy jak i wasze dzieci macie jedno!

----------


## Niemilka

jelenka, kwestia gustu. Ja mam porównanie z tranem klasycznym z dzieciństwa i dla mnie ten cytrynowy jest o wiele lepszy, zresztą tran nie ma być przyjemny, ma działać. A kapsułek bym dzieciom nie dała, bo uważam, że sa za małe i ryzyko zadławienia jest zbyt duże. Ogólnie to wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, najlepiej znaleźć produkt, który spełnia nasze oczekiwania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie biologu krytykujesz tran Mollersa ale zobacz - w jednej dawce ma 0,6g DHA i 0,4g EPA. Czyli sporo więcej niż to, o czym piszesz. A cena też dużo bardziej atrakcyjna.

----------


## Pan Biolog

> Panie biologu krytykujesz tran Mollersa ale zobacz - w jednej dawce ma 0,6g DHA i 0,4g EPA. Czyli sporo więcej niż to, o czym piszesz. A cena też dużo bardziej atrakcyjna.


Ogółem tran Mollersa w dziennej dawce ma 1200 mg kwasów Omega-3. Z tym że jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 5 ml.

Children's DHA w dziennej dawce zawiera 530 mg Omega-3 ale jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 2,5 ml. Jeżeli więc pomnożymy to razy dwa aby mieć taką samą objętościowo dawkę jak Mollers to już nam wychodzi 1060 mg.

Skąd różnica w cenie? Otóż już wyjaśniam:
Olej rybi bezpośrednio po pozyskaniu go z ryb występuje w formie naturalnych trójglicerydów. Aby go oczyścić z wszelkich zanieczyszczeń oraz zwiększyć stężenie kwasów EPA i DHA trzeba poddać go destylacji molekularnej. Po tym procesie olej rybi jest już w postaci estrów etylowych (które są składnikiem ludzkiej diety od zaledwie 30 lat!). I na tym etapie zdecydowana większość producentów tranu poprzestaje. Butelkują olej i fruuu do apteki - i to są własnie te wszystkie trany po 30-40 złotych. Nordic Naturals idzie o krok dalej i po oczyszczeniu i zwiększeniu stężenia poddaje swoje oleje procesowi ponownej estryfikacji czyli powraca on do formy naturalnych trójglicerydów. Jest to proces kosztowny, czasochłonny i zasobochłonny stąd większa cena takiego oleju. Czy ma to znaczenie dla naszego organizmu? Otóż ma, i to ogromne. Trójglicerydy są formą która naturalnie występuje u ryb i jest najłatwiej rozpoznawana i wchłaniana przez nasz organizm. Mają one praktycznie stuprocentową wchłanialność podczas gdy estry etylowe mają wchłanialność na poziomie 25-30%.

Dawka 1200 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 25% daje nam realnie 300 mg.

Dawka 1060 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 97% daje nam realnie 1028 mg (!!!).

1028 / 300 = 3,43

Trzeba wypić 3,43 razy więcej Mollersa, żeby osiągnąć dawkę Nordic Naturals. 
Mollers kosztuje ok. 32 złote:

32 x 3,43 = 109,76

Podczas gdy Children's DHA kosztuje ok. 108 złotych.

Mollers wychodzi drożej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogółem tran Mollersa w dziennej dawce ma 1200 mg kwasów Omega-3. Z tym że jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 5 ml.
> 
> Children's DHA w dziennej dawce zawiera 530 mg Omega-3 ale jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 2,5 ml. Jeżeli więc pomnożymy to razy dwa aby mieć taką samą objętościowo dawkę jak Mollers to już nam wychodzi 1060 mg.


Ok. Tyle że dzienna dawka Children's DHA wynosi 2,5ml, a nie 5, prawda? To skąd to mnożenie? Przecież ktoś dając dziecku da jedną porcję, a nie dwie. Więc takie mnożenie jest bezzasadne. Na tym mogłabym skończyć, ale idźmy dalej:




> Trójglicerydy są formą która naturalnie występuje u ryb i jest najłatwiej rozpoznawana i wchłaniana przez nasz organizm. Mają one praktycznie stuprocentową wchłanialność podczas gdy estry etylowe mają wchłanialność na poziomie 25-30%.


Wg łatwo dostępnych badań wchłanialność estrów jest zależna od rodzaju posiłku, z którym są przyjęte. I w przypadku posiłku wysoko tłuszczowego jest to 60%. Jak dużo tłuszczu jest w tranie chyba nie muszę nikogo przekonywać.
Czyli bawiąc się w wyliczenia: 
Mollers: Dawka 1200 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 60% daje nam realnie 720mg.
Children's DHA Dawka 530 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 97% daje nam realnie 514mg
I na tym skończę :Wink:

----------


## Pan Biolog

> Ok. Tyle że dzienna dawka Children's DHA wynosi 2,5ml, a nie 5, prawda? To skąd to mnożenie? Przecież ktoś dając dziecku da jedną porcję, a nie dwie. Więc takie mnożenie jest bezzasadne. Na tym mogłabym skończyć, ale idźmy dalej:


Mnożenie ponieważ chciałem pokazać, że obydwa preparaty mają podobną ilość kwasów Omega-3 w takiej samej dawce.


[QUOTE=Wg łatwo dostępnych badań wchłanialność estrów jest zależna od rodzaju posiłku, z którym są przyjęte. I w przypadku posiłku wysoko tłuszczowego jest to 60%. Jak dużo tłuszczu jest w tranie chyba nie muszę nikogo przekonywać.
Czyli bawiąc się w wyliczenia: 
Mollers: Dawka 1200 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 60% daje nam realnie 720mg.
Children's DHA Dawka 530 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 97% daje nam realnie 514mg
I na tym skończę :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Na wchłanialność estrów mają również wpływ wiek, płeć czy dieta. W korzystnych warunkach może się wchłonąć nawet i te 60% ale w niekorzystnych warunkach wchłonie się np. 5%. Tak naprawdę wpływa na to wiele czynników i to ile tych estrów się wchłonie to trochę loteria. Przy formie trójglicerydowej masz pewność, że wchłonie się minimum 95%, bez względu na Twój wiek, płeć, dietę itp.

Co do Twoich wyliczeń to skoro uparłeś się żeby liczyć dawkę podawaną przez Nordic Naturals a nie zrównaną do dawki Mollersa to pamiętaj, że w takim wypadku jedna butelka Mollersa wystarczy na 50 dni a jedna butelka Children's DHA na 96 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnożenie ponieważ chciałem pokazać, że obydwa preparaty mają podobną ilość kwasów Omega-3 w takiej samej dawce.


Ok, ale jak już pisałam - dziecko ostatecznie przyjmie mniej kwasów omega-3, wiec jak ten produkt miałby być bardziej skuteczny od innych? A na taki argument zwróciłam uwagę w pierwszym pana poście. Niech każdy bierze to, co chce, ale pisanie że jakiś produkt jest mniej skuteczny bo nie jest dość drogi jest dla mnie śmieszne :Wink:

----------


## merkas

Moje dzieciaki biorę omega marine forte, ma bardzo dużą dawkę kwasów omega, sporo witaminy d, im pasuje forma pryjmowania bo to są kapsułki, nie ma posmaku ryby który niestety do przyjemnych nie należy

----------


## Kumata

Nie znam tego omegaMarine forte. Piszesz, że ma dużą dawkę kwasów omega tzn jakie omega ma w składzie?

----------


## miliaga

> Moje dzieciaki biorę omega marine forte, ma bardzo dużą dawkę kwasów omega, sporo witaminy d, im pasuje forma pryjmowania bo to są kapsułki, nie ma posmaku ryby który niestety do przyjemnych nie należy


Porównałam ten omega marine z tranem który tak cześć z was poleca. Wyszło na to że OmegaMarine suplement diety ma strasznie wysoką cenę. Poza tym zawartość kwasów omega 3 to zaledwie 330 mg a w mollersie 615 mg. Po co przepłacać za to samo.

----------


## miliaga

> Moje dzieciaki biorę omega marine forte, ma bardzo dużą dawkę kwasów omega, sporo witaminy d, im pasuje forma pryjmowania bo to są kapsułki, nie ma posmaku ryby który niestety do przyjemnych nie należy


Porównałam ten omega marine z tranem który tak cześć z was poleca. Wyszło na to że OmegaMarine suplement diety ma strasznie wysoką cenę. Poza tym zawartość kwasów omega 3 to zaledwie 330 mg a w mollersie 615 mg. Po co przepłacać za to samo.

----------


## Kumata

Bo nie tylko omega3 są potrzebne a zapotrzebowanie organizmu na wszystkie kwasy. Gdybyś dobrze sprawdziła to bierze się dwie kapsułki dziennie. Jeśli dobrze liczę to 660mg więc większa dawka. Jeśli chodzi o cenę to możesz sobie zamówić próbkę na 30 dni za koszt wysyłki 9.95zl. Nic nie tracisz a się przekonasz. W skąłdzie OmegaMarine forte ma wszystkie kwasy omega.

----------

